# شرح صوت وصورة لبرنامجearth work program



## هشام الشافعى (5 أغسطس 2009)

اليوم نشوف شرح صوت وصورة لبرنامج earth work program النسخة القديمة والمعتمد فى المملكة العربية السعودية


----------



## هشام الشافعى (5 أغسطس 2009)

إنفراد ولأول مرة على جميع المنتديات شرح
برنامج Earth work program صوت وصورة لحساب كميات الحفر والردم وإنسى التعب والمجهود 

بعد 1 ساعة تعليم حتقدر تحسب كميات أى طريق 

بس أتمنى من الله دعواتكم بالخير 
أول link1 للجزء الأول للشرح
http://www.4shared.com/account/file/123078621/867b73ea/LEC_1EARTH_WORK.html



أخوكم هشام وجدى الشافعى


----------



## مزن محمود (5 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووور و جزاك الله الف خير 
ربنا يوفقك


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (5 أغسطس 2009)

الله يجزيك بالخير 
وعلى فكرة انا عندى برنامج اسمه ايزى سيرف بيشتغل تحت الاوتوكاد بس مش عارف ارفعه ادينى اميلك ابعتهولك


----------



## هشام الشافعى (5 أغسطس 2009)

[email protected]


----------



## السندباد المساحي (5 أغسطس 2009)

جعلة الله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## garary (5 أغسطس 2009)

جعلة الله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (5 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله اخى هشام وبارك فيك , بعد ماتستلم برامج اخى ناصر ارجو رفعه لنا مشكورا


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (5 أغسطس 2009)

اخى هشام ربنا يوفقك فى كل خطوة فى حياتك ارجو رفع الجزء الثانى


----------



## abdo hanafy (5 أغسطس 2009)

[email protected]


----------



## garary (5 أغسطس 2009)

فى انتظار الشرح الثانى جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (5 أغسطس 2009)

من الملاحظ اخى الكريم ان الصوت غير شغال صورة فقط


----------



## هشام الشافعى (6 أغسطس 2009)

الصوت شغال 100 % وتم تجريب الشرح أكثر من مرة


----------



## هشام الشافعى (6 أغسطس 2009)

اليوم مع الجزء الثانى من الشرح 
وبالنسبة للصوت شغال 100 % 
ولكن ممكن يكون فى تأخير لفترة بسطة
ارب ماتنسون بدعواتكم الجميلة وأنا فى إنتظار إستفسارتكم عن أى شىء يخص هذا الموضوع 
ولسة باقى إجزاء أخرى من الشرح ولكن بسبب عمل
والأن مع رابط الجزء الثانى من الشرح


أخوكم م / هشام وجدى الشافعى


----------



## هشام الشافعى (6 أغسطس 2009)

*الجزء الثانى من الشرح لبرنامج earthworkprogram*

اليوم الجزء الثانى من الشرح لبرنامج earthworkprogram 
لأول مرة على جميع المنتديات العلمية 
ونظرا لحبى الشديد لملتقى المهندسين العرب 
إنتظروا منى الكثير فى هذا الملتقى من شروحات وبرامج نادرة 

والأن مع رابط الجزء الثانى من الشرح 

http://www.4shared.com/file/123260498/aacb66bf/lec_2.html


لاتنسونا بدعواتكم الجميلة 

أخوكم م/هشـــــام وجدى الشــــافعى ( أبــــــــــو إنجـــــــى )


----------



## عزام عبدالناصر (6 أغسطس 2009)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## عزام عبدالناصر (6 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور بس محاضرات كمان


----------



## prince-_bb (6 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ومتعك بالصحة والعافية


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (6 أغسطس 2009)

الله يجزيك باخير جارى التحميل بس ما التليش رايك فى البرنامج وياريت ترفعه للاخوة الاعضاء

اخوك ناصر


----------



## garary (6 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ومتعك بالصحة والعافية


----------



## هشام الشافعى (6 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم أخ ناصر أرجو منك تعرفنى كيفية تحميلة على برنامج autocad2007


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (6 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
من قائمة tools نختار options ثم نختار مربع ADD
ثم نختار مربع Brows
ثم نختار الملف بعد فك الضغط طبعا
ثم Ok
ثم نكتب فى سطر الاوتوكاد الCommnd كلمة menuload
بعده هاتعرف تتعامل لن شاء الله وبعدين خبرنى ايه اللى صار معك


----------



## garary (6 أغسطس 2009)

اخ ناصر ممكن توضح لنا مشكورا عن اى برنامج يمكن تحميلة على برنامج autocad2007
هل هو earth work program تقصد.


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (6 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك زجزاك الف خير -ارجو ان تخبرنا ببرامج تشغيله المناسب


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (7 أغسطس 2009)

ده يا اخوانى ده برنامج اسمه ايزى سيرف ممكن ينقل الاحداثيات من الاكسل الى الاوتوكاد ويعمل كنتور ويحسب كميات الحفر والردم ويعمل قطاع عرضى تصميمى وكمان القطاعت العرضيىة عليه


----------



## garary (7 أغسطس 2009)

اخ ناصر هل يمكن الحصول على البرنامج


----------



## dr_aflatooon (7 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخ هشام وجارى التحميل


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (8 أغسطس 2009)

ممكن الحصول عليه بس ادينى اميلك


----------



## garary (8 أغسطس 2009)

اخ ناصر ابعث لك اميلى فى رسالة خاصة


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (9 أغسطس 2009)

باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (9 أغسطس 2009)

ابعتلى اميلك تانى لو سمحت


----------



## garary (9 أغسطس 2009)

ناصر العلى ناصر قال:


> ابعتلى اميلك تانى لو سمحت



اخى 
بعثت لك اميلى مرة ثانية فى رسالة خاصة .
تحياتى ....................


----------



## alaa.m (9 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليككككككككككككككككككككككككم


----------



## alaa.m (9 أغسطس 2009)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## alaa.m (9 أغسطس 2009)

ممكن أعر ف اسم برنامج موسع عن الطرق


----------



## alaa.m (9 أغسطس 2009)

مشششششششششششششششششكككككككككككككككككووووووووووووووررررررررررررريييييييينننننننننن


----------



## alaa.m (9 أغسطس 2009)

ممكن للاخgararyيبعتلي اميلو


----------



## alaa.m (9 أغسطس 2009)

وين الشرح (صوت وصورة )ممكن لاقي انا


----------



## alaa.m (9 أغسطس 2009)

شكررررررررررا مسبقاااااااااا


----------



## alaa.m (9 أغسطس 2009)

كيف ممكن اعمل استطلاع راي على موضوع


----------



## alaa.m (9 أغسطس 2009)

وشششششششششششششككككككككككككككرررررررررررا


----------



## alaa.m (9 أغسطس 2009)

والسلاااااااااام عليكككككككككم


----------



## garary (9 أغسطس 2009)

اهلا اخى alaa.m
عن اى برنامج تبحث


----------



## علاء محمد كامل (9 أغسطس 2009)

الاخ هشام بارك الله فيك واكثر من امثالك ارجو اضافة الدرس الثالث حيث انى حصلت على درسين فقط


----------



## علاء محمد كامل (9 أغسطس 2009)

ابحث عن شرح برنامج earth work حيث اننى فى امس الحاجة الية وحصلت على جزئين فقط واريد منكم باقى الاجزاء صوت وصورة [email protected]


----------



## garary (9 أغسطس 2009)

فى انتظار الدرس الثالث ................


----------



## علي فؤاد (9 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور يا اخي والله وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
ونرجو تكملة الشرح مع رفع نسخة من البرنامج


----------



## هشام الشافعى (10 أغسطس 2009)

*نسخــــه كــــامله من برنامج earthwork program v2.5a*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
تحياتى لكم جميعا ولكل العاملين بالمنتدى

هذه نسخه كامله من البرنامج
 earth work program v2.5A
على الرابــــــــــــــــــط:16:
http://www.4shared.com/file/124099511/6d3b79fa/EARTH_2009.html
وأرجو منكم أن تباركولى على المولود الجديد :19:كنــــــــزى:19:​ وأوعدكم بإستكمال باقى شرح البرنامج
​أخوكم م/ هشام الشافعى​


----------



## garary (10 أغسطس 2009)

الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك
هل البرنامج لايعمل الا على اللابتوب فقط


----------



## mostafammy (10 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mohamed el safty (11 أغسطس 2009)

أخي الكريم المهندس هشام 
جزاك الله كل الخير على تلك الإفاده وأسأل المولى العلي القدير أن يديم عليك من نعمة العلم والزياده
أخيك مهندس / محمد الصفتي


----------



## abdo hanafy (14 أغسطس 2009)

الله يبارك فيك وفي انجي ويباركلك في عمرها


----------



## abdo hanafy (14 أغسطس 2009)

حتنزل امتي بقيت الشرح يا كبير


----------



## garary (14 أغسطس 2009)

فى الانتظار .............................


----------



## abdo hanafy (16 أغسطس 2009)

يلا يا شافعي
شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## سعد زغلول محمد (16 أغسطس 2009)

مكشور وجزاك الله خيراً
أرجو رفع الجزء الثانى


----------



## abdo hanafy (17 أغسطس 2009)

ايه يا ابو انجي الشرح نسيت تكمله ولا ايه عيزينه قبل رمضان يا هندسة
sawasawaonline


----------



## عبدالعزيزمنصور (18 أغسطس 2009)

الف مليون مبروك يتربوا فى عزك وربنا يجعلهم من الذرية الصالحة


----------



## n6010 (26 أغسطس 2009)

*ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*

ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك 

ويديم عليك يا اخى التوفيق وفوقك الله


----------



## عبدالرحمن سباق (26 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## علي سليم متولي (27 أغسطس 2009)

الاخ اتش نرجوا رفع الجزء الثاني ومشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (28 أغسطس 2009)

*باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## eslamabdelgowad (28 أغسطس 2009)

ألف شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر ليك ياهندسة


----------



## صقر العايد (29 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا استاذنا الكريم 
واحب ان اسألك استاذي كيف احصل على هذا البرنامج والله يا استاذ اني تعبت من البحث 
ارجو الرد


----------



## الامين الخوجلابي (1 سبتمبر 2009)

سلام عليكم مشكووووووووووووور ياباشمهندس وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## هشام الشافعى (1 سبتمبر 2009)

يأخ صقر البرنامج موجود عى هذا الرابط 

http://www.4shared.com/file/124099511/6d3b79fa/EARTH_2009.html


----------



## محمد مساح (2 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووور يا اخي العزيز وربنا يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## adel104 (2 سبتمبر 2009)

أسال الله ألا يحرمني من أخوان الخير . جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## 1321634 (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور*


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (7 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا علي المجهود الرائع
اتمني لك تمام الصحة والعافية
و دوام التقدم
ابو عمر


----------



## م.حسين عبد الهادي (3 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
مشكور يا اخي يا هشام
بس أرجوك كمل الشرح ( علم ينتفع به )
يارب يبارك لك في ذريتك


----------



## mohie sad (5 فبراير 2010)

مشكور على المجهود ولكن اين باقى اللينكات


----------



## sabryano (5 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (5 فبراير 2010)

كل كلمات الشكر قليلة 
ولكن ندعو لك ولوالديك بالصحة والمغفرة .. وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## almomani (5 فبراير 2010)

تشكر على المجهود وجزاك الله خيراً على التعب


----------



## أبو ماجد (6 فبراير 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## hany_meselhey (6 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا يا هندسة وبارك الله لك فى كل ما تملك من خير ونعم


----------



## محمدنعمةالله (1 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
فشلت مرات عديدة فى الوصول الى الرابط فهل من معلم


----------



## حسام بوشكش (1 مارس 2010)

ربنا يرزقك خير الدنيا والاخرة
ارجو وضع رابط اخر لان الرابط مش شغال


----------



## ياسرالطنانى (25 مارس 2010)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## az1615 (26 مارس 2010)

الاخ العزيز الملفات جميعها محذوفة يرجى اعادة رفعها اذا امكن قد اكون وصلت متأخرا لهذا الموضوع
ولك مني كل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## az1615 (26 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ولك كل الاحترام والتقدير والشكر
الروابط الموضوعة لشرح البرنامج غير فعالة قد تكون الملفات محذوفة 
اذا تكرمت يرجى اعادة رفعها 
والله يوفقك


----------



## افون (6 أبريل 2010)

مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــور ياهندسة يجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## وسام العبيدي (7 أبريل 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## م كمال بدر (7 أبريل 2010)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس بالله علييك لتكمل الشرح وتعيد رفع الملفات المحذوفة


----------



## حسام بوشكش (7 أبريل 2010)

_السلام عليكم _
_جزاك الله خيرأ يا باشمهندس لكن هزا الرابط مش شغال وانا كنت طلبت منك رابط غير هذا ويا ريت فيه كل الدروس_


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (8 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير 
اخي العزيز لقد تم حذف جميع الروابط


----------



## ahmadj5 (3 مايو 2010)

الاخ العزيز الملفات جميعها محذوفة يرجى اعادة رفعها اذا امكن قد اكون وصلت متأخرا لهذا الموضوع
ولك مني كل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## albsqlony (3 مايو 2010)

*جعلة الله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله*​


----------



## حسام بوشكش (6 مايو 2010)

الله يبارك لك لكن الرابط مش شغال


----------



## علي سليم متولي (6 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ali_moustafa1987 (6 مايو 2010)

ربنا يجله في ميزان حسناتك ويفتح عليك من العلم ويعطيك من فضله
خير الناس انفعهم للناس


----------



## thaher (23 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وشكرا لامانتكم اخوكم thaher , والرابط لا يعمل


----------



## mohie sad (26 أكتوبر 2010)

الروابط مش شغالة ياريت اعادة الرفع


----------



## حمدي الخولي (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*اللهم اغفر للوالديك وارحمهما في الدنيا والآخرة ويدخلك الجنة من ابوابها الثمانية ياحي ياقيوم​*


----------



## باسل الحبيب (29 أكتوبر 2010)

اخي شكرا لجهودك وانا والله ادعوا لك بالخير
لكني لم اتمكن من تحميل اي شيء لاني عندما اريد ان احمل ملف الفيديو يقول الصفحة غير موجودة


----------



## باسل الحبيب (29 أكتوبر 2010)

ممكن شرحه كتابي او ارساله الى [email protected]


----------



## باسل الحبيب (1 نوفمبر 2010)

لقد عجزت في الحصول على الشرح ممكن تبعثوا على الاميل [email protected] واكن لك من الشاكرين


----------



## شيكو222 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

مفيش نسخه حديثه من الايرث وورك تشتغل مع ويندوز 7 ياريت تفيدنا لوعندك


----------



## فالكون (13 نوفمبر 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## ahmed7788 (29 نوفمبر 2010)

مهندس هشام 
الرابط غير صالح بالله عليك نحن فى اشد الحاجه لهذا الرنامج حقا
نتمنى من رفعه مره اخرى ولحضرتك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابوخليل-ابراهيم (30 نوفمبر 2010)

الرابط غير صالح


----------



## eng/waleed (30 نوفمبر 2010)

الروابط غير شغاله ياريت يتم رفعهم تانى


----------



## احمدالجهينى (6 ديسمبر 2010)

معلش ممكن تبعتلي البرنامج ده ياخي بارك الله فيك وده ايميلي
[email protected]


----------



## engshky (6 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
لوسمحت الرابط غير صالح 
ممكن تنزل الرابط لو سمحت


----------



## محمدنعمةالله (29 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
الرابط غير صالح
كيف يمكن التواصل معك


----------



## musaabalahmadi (25 مايو 2011)

جزاك اللة خير


----------



## abedodeh (12 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله كل الخير لوسمحت الرابط معطل


----------



## ابوحفص المصرى1 (13 مارس 2013)

الرابط مش شغال

​


----------

